# leg protection?



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

They don't need leg protection for trail rides.
As an example. NATRC which puts on 50 miles Competitive Trail Rides will disqualify you if your horse has any protection above the Cornet band. For a long time this was a problem with barefoot horses that wanted to wear hoof boots because of the gaiters going above the cornet line.

I watch mustangs run across the desert, Often covering 20 miles every day with no leg protection.


I ride a thousand miles a year with no leg protections. I don't even own any.


We ride thru rocks, boulders and blown down trees.


We break thru crusty snow


And wade rivers. 


And push cows thru brush



Your horse will do just fine with out leg protection on the trail.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I used to use leg protection on the trail years and years ago, but never do now. The horses always got too much stuck up into the boots - grass, bits of sticks, etc. And they also stay water logged after creek crossings.


----------



## Poneez (May 20, 2013)

Is it worse to have bandages or boots on their legs for trail riding? Why are bandages and boots necessary for other disciplines?


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I think the only time I don't have leg protection on my barrel horses is when we trail ride :lol:

I use SMBs and overreach boots on my horses so they have some protection if a leg hits leg. I know they don't provide the joint support they claim, but it still makes me feel better to use them. 
I don't use them on the trail because we're just going in a straight line, on good ground. I use them for arena and pattern work because we're doing quick stops and turns and lots of backing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poneez (May 20, 2013)

But isn't there a risk of turning an ankle or straining a tendon climbing up and down hills during a trail ride?

Sorry for all the questions! I'm learning a lot though.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I've only used overreach boots on _one_ horse that had a problem.

Other than that *knock on wood* over the 25+ years I've been SERIOUSLY trail riding I've never had a single injury and my horses have all been barefoot and bare legged. They tend to be more of a problem/irritant than anything else.

Now if you're planning on doing cross country jumping on your trails then they might need some support, but for day long rough terrain rides he should be fine without.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Leg protection is going to do way more harm than good on the trails.

It will get things stuck in the boots and irritate the horse. They can wear out the velcro on brush and debris. They can get stuck and be unable to free their leg. Polos will get stuck or come undone and snag on things. 

Don't worry about your horse's leg. Horses run and play without boots all the time. Mustangs never wear boots for obvious reasons. Besides, the boots don't offer THAT much support in the first place. just a couple percent extra. Polos even less, splint boots are just there for overreaching. Unless you have a total basket case horse who trips and steps on themselves every stride, don't put boots on the trail ride.

If your horse isn't sound enough to be ridden without boots either, then you have a whole other problem entirely.


----------



## Poneez (May 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the great advice! I'll quit worrying about wrapping his legs. 

He doesn't NEED wraps, my previous trainer just has me paranoid about ever riding without them!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Travelling down a trail is not like doing a reining pattern in an arena. Horse are not nearly as apt to step on the other leg when they are moving in a straight line as they are when you are asking for lots of lateral movements.

Although I think a cowboy working calves at branding or chasing pairs out of creek bottom probably do as much if not more lateral work as any trainer schooling a horse.

But in general trail riding is not a Speed event. And since the horses are working at slower speed, they are better able to keep track of their feet.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

I tried to use polo wraps once on my 16.3hand quarter mare once and they just come un wrapped and i tried to hoof boots a long time ago and ended up loosing them somewhere on the trail too, lol. those were the black rubber hoof boots with the metal clasp in front-- they have upgraded boots for barefoot horses that will be on a lot of hard terrain like the easy boot trail and renegade hoof boots- Id try them.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Poneez said:


> I've just begun taking my little Arabian out on the trails. Previously he's only been ridden in arenas.
> 
> I'm wondering what is the best sort of let protection for him? I normally wrap his legs (Polo wraps) but I wonder if there is something that would be more appropriate for trail riding.
> 
> Thanks!


I would definitely not recommend polo wraps. You really should not get them wet, and you dont want to risk them getting undone on a trail. You should take a look at tendon boots(roma), or SMB wraps are also usually pretty good and I know they have ones specifically for trails which means they will be great even in water.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is my opinion, take it or leave it.... Horses almost never NEED leg protection. Trainers use it on clients' horses to cover their @sses. They don't want to be blamed for damaging a client. Trainers on TV use it because the sponsors pay the bills. 

Nancy


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

eventually you will learn that most of the stuff on the horse market is specifically designed to make PEOPLE think they need it. DOnt use leg wraps. They do nothing other than protect from some superficial scrapes, BUT tend to get stuff under them that can cause serious rubs. 
People use them because they saw someone in a magazine use them.


----------

